# unmonitored clomid



## Sbarky15 (Oct 7, 2014)

Did anyone else have clomid unmonitored?? It's driving me crazy not knowing whether or not I have ovulated, and I am worried that I am missing ovulation day. I've only got one tube so really do want to give it the best shot I can!

My consultant said that they don't usually monitor us whilst only on the 50mg.

Any advice??


----------



## stelmat (Feb 1, 2014)

How do they know it is working if they don't monitor you?  Do you get a blood test to confirm ov at all?

I'm having tracking scans and bloods, then if this dose doesn't work they increase it.


----------



## Sbarky15 (Oct 7, 2014)

My cons said some believe in the scans and some don't! They made me have a blood test beforehand but nothing after. He said I'd only be monitored if they put me up to 100mg. 

I might go to my gp and at least get a blood test!


----------



## stelmat (Feb 1, 2014)

So how do they decide if you need to go up to 100 then?  Seems odd to me. 

I'm starting on 100, so not quite the same as you.  I had my first scan yesterday and so far nothing is happening, next scan on Monday.  Hoping to see something by then as after that I can't have any more scans as they are closed for Christmas!


----------



## Flips (Jul 12, 2012)

I was completed unmonitored on clomid, I asked and was told it wasn't necessary. My friend saw the same consultant privately and was told she had to be monitored and had to pay for scans and blood tests. Interesting difference between the NHS and private there!


----------



## Rabbit100 (Oct 26, 2010)

I did clomid on the NHS and was monitored, I wasn't allowed to take it until
They were certain they had the capacity to scan me those months 
Rx


----------



## Lizzy Fox (Nov 7, 2015)

Hi,

Sorry, just saw your post here. I think you should be monitored, at least by blood test to see if you are responding. My dose was only 25 and they did eostrogen and progesterone urine tests every week!

Lizzy.


----------



## Me Myself and I (Dec 30, 2012)

Monitoring is required as should you have more than three dominant follicles, then refraining from dtd is advisable due to increase in risk of multiples as well as confirming ovulation.


----------



## Sbarky15 (Oct 7, 2014)

I emailed my consultant and he said they don't see it necessary yet because they will know whether it has worked by my cycle dates. Apparently any cycle dates over 35 days are considered non ovulatory. Every where just seems to do it so differently...


----------



## Me Myself and I (Dec 30, 2012)

MrsBarky15 said:


> I emailed my consultant and he said they don't see it necessary yet because they will know whether it has worked by my cycle dates. Apparently any cycle dates over 35 days are considered non ovulatory. Every where just seems to do it so differently...


That could well be accurate as I often had short cycles, but on climid was much shorter.


----------



## Sbarky15 (Oct 7, 2014)

I'm on CD21 today, so I suppose I will find out shortly!

Did you have much luck? I'm not very optimistic as I only have one functioning fallopian tube 

I know it's still possible, but I just feel the odds aren't on my side.


----------



## Me Myself and I (Dec 30, 2012)

MrsBarky15 said:


> I'm on CD21 today, so I suppose I will find out shortly!
> 
> Did you have much luck? I'm not very optimistic as I only have one functioning fallopian tube
> 
> I know it's still possible, but I just feel the odds aren't on my side.


Luck? Definitely! My lo is snoring in bed next to me!


----------



## Sbarky15 (Oct 7, 2014)

congrats <3


----------

